# Solved: D disk Message



## Darkseer (Oct 13, 2008)

How do I trasfer or delete files on my D disk? I keep getting messages it is too full but cannot correct the problem.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to TSG
Please explain exactly what you are trying to do, Computer brand, model, what operating system is on it.
Do you mean 'D drive"?
Post back with the information and someone will try to help you.
vicks


----------



## Darkseer (Oct 13, 2008)

I keep getting messsage my HP D drive(recovery) is very low and need to delete some files. I have HP a1520n Xp Media Center Edition.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to disable low space checking on that volume. You should NOT delete anything from it, that's the recovery image that you'll need if you trash Windows for some reason.


----------



## Darkseer (Oct 13, 2008)

OK Thanks for help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just replied to your "DUPLICATE" thread. In the future, please post only once. And try to choose the correct forum. Your other thread is in other software.


----------

